# Keeping the nails short



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

Every dog owner I know complains to me about clipping their dog's nails. Yes, it's a tad annoying, not to mention messy/painful (not so much for the dog, but the owner as well). So I've decided to post this for others to refer to as well. PLease note that there are many products on the market designed to make this task easier, and some dogs are in fact not that difficult to groom. Also, different techniques obviously work (or don't) for different dogs. I first read this solution in a book, then realized it was true, baed off of my own dog's results.
The natural way to keep the nails short: cement. 
By allowing your dog to romp along the patio or take a long walk along the sidewalk, the cement will file their nails. It may not keep them extremely short, but it helps. I noticed the difference for my dog. When I moved and no longer had a large cemement patio, and couldn't take my dog on as long of walks, his nails became incredibly long--and the less often the nails are cut, they HARDER they are to cut. It is also painful for the dog to walk if its nails become too long (but we're talking REALLY long, so don't panic).Because I hadn't actually clipped his nails in years, it was very difficult to trim them. 
By walking my dog on a cement pathway, his nails were kept short. (Keep in mind not to walk your dog on the cement too much, especially when it's hot).

It may not be the only solution, but it will allow you to cut less often, and avoid forcing your dog to hold still so much.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm careful with cement - yes it can keep nails short, but it can also break down the feet and pasterns.

I personally use "accelerated artificial cement".... aka nail grinding.

Gotta love a dremel...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I second the dremel...wouldn't live without one!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sizzle, your dobe's are beautiful! I had a blue years ago. Loved her! I would have another in a heartbeat.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you Graco, dobes are great dogs... 

I hope you get another someday! Life isn't worth living without a Doberman by your side. 

I need to update my signature... the black girl's breeder and co-owner vetoed the name I picked out, so we renamed her. Thank goodness "Serenity" was her name for less than a week! New name is Kaylee.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

When you use a dremel, how do you know if your going too far? I'm thinking of trying my husbands dremel on zoey's toe nails, but i'm afraid I'm going to grind too far and run into the 'quick' :-(


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

When you're getting close to the quick, it'll look a but more transparent and feel softer than the dead nail. 

Here's a webpage I put together on it, it includes a link that will teach you how to dremel:
http://www.freewebs.com/lhartlep/whyidremel.htm


----------



## Moker (Feb 5, 2009)

i have used the dremel, guess i didn't acclimate him to the sound long enough, biz gets really skiddish when i fire it up.
so i got a pedi paws, sure it's no where near as fast as the dremel, but it does work (friggin slowly).

i've also found that a wood file works great, and he doesn't mind it at all.


----------

